# Special Effects: SWEAT! What do I spray the model with?



## DocFrankenstein (Jun 8, 2006)

Oil?
Water?
Glycerine?
Make them run on a treadmill? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Please help

If anybody have samples or tips on the topic, that'd be awesome.


----------



## Alex06 (Jun 8, 2006)

In the movies we used glycerin. Water dissolves too fast.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

I think water will work/look better after a rub down with some baby oil.  If the models are female, I volunteer my oiling services


----------



## photogoddess (Jun 8, 2006)

Depends on if you want them to look shimmery or dripping. I'd say water for dripping but for that shimmery 'I'm hot' look, use some Hawaiian Tropics tanning spray. It works wonders. :mrgreen:

I did a workshop with David Mecey (former Playboy photographer) and that's what his stylist used. http://www.davidmecey.com/


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Jun 8, 2006)

Alex06 said:
			
		

> In the movies we used glycerin. Water dissolves too fast.


All by itself or after baby oil coat?

Thanks for the advice everybody

I'll try baby oil with water first... no glycerin, because the model has to run to her next class after the shoot. :lmao:


----------

